# Step motor for Hymer CS 524 ( year 2000 )



## andyw_npt (Dec 28, 2006)

The electric motor for my step has packed in, a replacement from hymer uk is £175 ( 

Its the single step type not an Omnistor one.

It's not the slider on the step mechanism, I've got the motor off and it feels like its the gear mechanism has gummed up.
When disembled the motor spins happily enough, but when the half with the gears is put back on the gear only spins for a little while then stops.
I understand the motors are used by either Mercedes or BMW for electric windows.

Does anyone know where I can get a ( cheaper ) replacement or get this one refurbished?

Sorry if this should be in Tech rather than Hymer!
Thanks.

Update: 30/3
Found out its a bosch motor, part number 0130 821219.
Trying to find out what cars it was fitted to so I can scour the breakers yards!


Andy


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Andy - you have pm.

Roger


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Bosch Motor*

Hi,
If its a Bosch motor, try them direct with the part number you have.
There are plenty of agents around, and it may well be cheaper than you think.
cheers


----------

